# Waterproofing black lights



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I've finally discovered an easy way to waterproof black lights. (Specifically, fluorescent tube black lights.)

Turns out these tubes don't actually get very hot at all. What I did was wrap them in Saran wrap (plastic wrap) and tape the seams (on the back of the fixture) with black duct tape. Works like a charm! My lights have been outside in non-stop rain for 3 days now and still work perfectly.

An even better solution would be picking up some stretch-wrap from the hardware store. The plastic is a little stronger and a bit easier to handle.

As waterproof as these are now though, I still wouldn't leave them sitting in a puddle or anything. I used zip ties to attach them vertically to a fence post. (Being careful to keep them a few inches off the ground in case water began to pool.)

Give it a try and let me know if it works for you.

-Bones

http://www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Simple concept. I like it. It is nice that the fl. tube type bulbs do not get ripping hot like a black incandescent light bulb. Thanks for the info.


----------

